# Randomly kicked off WiFi



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey guys, my Wifi just randomly seems to drop out both when the phone is idle and during use.

Wifi is set to be on during sleep.

I am running the latest B1 modem and rpm. 
IMO's 2.1 TW kernel
Clean ROM 5.6 LE

Any advice would be great! Thanks, guys.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cspell (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm sorry that I don't have a good answer to your question, but my first S3 had the same problem. It got fixed when I sent it back and got my 2nd S3.


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol. That's a shame. This is my second S3. My first one was stolen... Cerberus will keep that from happening again. It doesn't seem to do it everywhere. It does it at work, often, and at my fiancé's, but not so much at my place.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

